# Confused, z5's, spirals, or GTX CAMS...



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Well as of right now I'm shooting a pro edge with z5's set at 65% let off but I'm only shooting 50# for indoors but even so I can really get away with a really weak shot it still feels like and 80% let off bow, I remember my spirals for intent me to have a strong shot, I'm not sure where to go.

I'm shooting decent with the pro edge but I'm seriously thinking of going to a pro comp or podium with either GTX or spirals. 

Only problem with the pro edge is when I start trying to get aggressive with my execution my pin/float starts going all over the place and I seem to no longer be able to hold steady.

Any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2003)

I am guessing, because I don't shoot a hoyt I cant comment on cams. But it may be possible when you are striving for an aggressive shot you are building up to much tension in your muscles leading to a large float. Try to stay relaxed.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

Need more info on your setup and more description of what u mean by "aggressive".


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Rick! said:


> Need more info on your setup and more description of what u mean by "aggressive".


More holding wieght, stiffer back wall etc.

Indoors, #50 @ 26.75" DL


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Maybe your draw length needs corrected? You pull into the wall you're the one that establishes your holding weight.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

You can add holding weight by adding a pce string stop. If u don't have one laying around, pm me. You may have to lengthen your string and to get the full benefit of the stop. 

I ended up going to 60lb limbs and backing them down to about 54lbs to calm down my hold.


----------



## Ultarnr (Feb 15, 2013)

Your right... you need a new bow. Pro Comp with GTX cams.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Ultarnr said:


> Your right... you need a new bow. Pro Comp with GTX cams.


Lol yup, I'm gonna go with a PCE with gtx cams probably.

Like sonny said I create my own holding wieght, that's true, but with z5's I can get really relaxed on the shot and it's not gonna jump out of the valley like spirals would so I don't HAVE to have a strong shot.

Which I'm not sure for ME if that's a good thing or a bad thing...

On another note, one thing I really DONT like about the pro edge is the limb angle, I like a bow that jumps forward at the shot like my contender elite did.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Rick! said:


> You can add holding weight by adding a pce string stop. If u don't have one laying around, pm me. You may have to lengthen your string and to get the full benefit of the stop.
> 
> I ended up going to 60lb limbs and backing them down to about 54lbs to calm down my hold.



If your talking a spiral cam string stop that's what I'm running right now


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe it's a bit of a set up thing. If I'm correct, the Pro Edge also has the lowered grip geometry. I found with my PCE that it really preferred to be set up with the arrow at the top of the Berger hole, nocking point 1/8" above that and the top cam advanced (about 1/8") with a decent amount of + top tiller (IIRC 3/4 turn). Before setting it up this way, it would pull out of the shot as I increased pressure against the wall. Afterward, it holds very steadily regardless of how much pressure I exert. 

I shoot the Z5s on my Alpha Elite (with the spiral cam stop) and do not have the issues you're describing. It may be because I'm using the smallest size Z5 cam which gives it a very spiral cam feel, or it may be because of the slight difference in riser geometry between the Alpha Elite and the Pro Edge Elite. Give the above set up a trial to see if it does not tame your bow down a little.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

if got the money buy a new hoyt podium with spirals if you have alot of money buy a new ok archery bow maybe dst40. if you have to buy used like me get a hoyt vantage or a pro-comp but i still would get spirals if you know your correct draw length. good luck`Pete53


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

montigre said:


> Maybe it's a bit of a set up thing. If I'm correct, the Pro Edge also has the lowered grip geometry. I found with my PCE that it really preferred to be set up with the arrow at the top of the Berger hole, nocking point 1/8" above that and the top cam advanced (about 1/8") with a decent amount of + top tiller (IIRC 3/4 turn). Before setting it up this way, it would pull out of the shot as I increased pressure against the wall. Afterward, it holds very steadily regardless of how much pressure I exert.
> 
> I shoot the Z5s on my Alpha Elite (with the spiral cam stop) and do not have the issues you're describing. It may be because I'm using the smallest size Z5 cam which gives it a very spiral cam feel, or it may be because of the slight difference in riser geometry between the Alpha Elite and the Pro Edge Elite. Give the above set up a trial to see if it does not tame your bow down a little.


Uncanny. My PCE is set up nearly identical except for the tiller. A little bareshafting, a little control cable twisting and it showed me how it liked to be set up.


----------



## CGcook (Nov 25, 2012)

Spiral cams are the best cams out there IMO, they force you to make a strong shot and hold the weight properly. If you have form flaws they magnify the flaws because of the very narrow almost non existent valley. They do take some getting used to, but they keep you honest and shooting properly. Without looking at a picture of your form if you start pulling harder and your pin starts to float all over quickly i'm gonna guess to short of a draw length and your trying to compensate by moving your front shoulder out of its natural socket point. Try bumping up a 1/2 in and work on keeping your front shoulder down.


----------

